# Birdy kidded tonight!



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Birdy, SG Saada Chck-a-boom-Birdwoman VVVE 89 (10 years old) bred to *B Blissberry Santa's Lil` Helper (Nic) kidded with quads today (she was ultrasounded with quads) 2 bucks and 2 does, sadly the last doeling born simply never breathed even with all my tricks. It was a uneventful kidding. All 4 of the kids are black with some white. It will be good to get her back into the milk routine to say she is a tad fat is an understatement! Now to see if the old girl can still jump up on the milkstand!

One buckling is 4 sale....I posted in 4sale. Back to the barn, and I will post photos tommorrow. They are in the soap room right now, husband thought he was being helpful and put sawdust all in the box they were in, they are right now big puffballs of dust! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats to ole lady Birdwoman!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice job Birdy! Tell That silly human to get you a graham cracker! That deserves a yummy (even if she is a tad large  )
Tam


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! That is just wonderful! Sorry about the one little one. I know you are glad to get Birdy back in the milkstring!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, she's 10 and did a great job!!! Congrats!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Wonderful! That gives me hope for Magnolia! Congratulations on those kids - it is disappointing though that you lost a doe but how wonderful that you got 3 live kids from a 10 year old doe.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Way to go birdie!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome!!

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Fantastic job Birdy girl !!! Sorry for the doe loss tho ........ I am so glad Birdy made it as I have a ole gal also that's 10 and she wants to milk , but mine came back in heat on the 2nd. so I hope she is bred now as it will be harder on her to kid in the heat. I wished my gal would have a goatie change and stop her cycles . Eager to see your photos


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

How exciting!!cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## dm9960 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats! Hurry up with those pics!!!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Tim Pruitt said:


> Oh Wonderful! That gives me hope for Magnolia! Congratulations on those kids - it is disappointing though that you lost a doe but how wonderful that you got 3 live kids from a 10 year old doe.


Oooh Magnolia. *drools* She is such a sweetheart. And the main reason why I chose the buck that I did.  I just love that doe...and I sure wouldn't mind having a herd of does that looked like her!! 

Congrats on the kids Vicki, sorry you lost one of the doelings though.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Like everyone, Congrats! And yes pictures are in order.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay, congrats on old birdy. I hope that doe kid is all you were hoping for.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Woohoo!! Congrats! Sorry about the lost one though. :down Can't wait for pics though!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Good Job! Congrats


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Way to go Birdy! Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

The ole' gal still has it! Sorry to hear about loosing that one doeling!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the doeling, but CONGRATS! on the others. Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here they are....I am keeping the boy with the white belt, the doeling has no white on her head, the other with barely some white on his head, is the buckling that is for sale. Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Too cute! Looks like your grandson loves those baby kids!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

He does Tim, he was so upset that he was in the bathtub when she started kidding...but he got to come over before bedtime to see them.....I couldn't even think of taking photos without waiting for him after school today! He very matter of fact said that the doeling (who died) was just too hungry to breathe he should have been here to feed her...can't argue with logic like that!

And it took about 3 tries but big ole cow Birdy jumped up on the milkstand, she is majorly congested but that to will pass 

Caroline, in looking for photos to post, you are in every single one of Birdy's photos I think you showed her more than I did! Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Awww, so tiny! And black with solid ears, good thing you are far away lol--- and I am goat/horse poor! Oh I can't wait for babies now!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Poor thing....if he had only been there....how adorable and shows he is full of confidence at goating! 
What a future! Bet that makes his momma squirm a bit  

I want to see Caro showing Birdy! Post post post!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley I know exactly how you feel, Tim's doe Razz is AI'ed to Mr. Kastdemur...I do not need another animal  It never ends!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. And check out the eyelashes on that grandson of yours......WOW! He's adorable!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Cindy, he is very much his mother! Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

So adorable, Vicki!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

That is the sweetest picture of your grandson. Congrats on the three live triplets!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures! I think most of us needed a baby goat fix. Now you gotta post pictures when they really start running and hopping around!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

The kids are adorable.......but the pic of your grandbaby with that long eared kid is simply too cute for words!!  I'd scoop that sweetie up in a heartbeat......And why oh why do lil boys get those fabulous eyelashes???!! My son has them too & all the mascara in the world couldn't give me those lashes!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on the kids. Sorry you lost a doeling. Laura brought one of Birdy's daughters to a show once and she's a beautiful doe.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

Black eared doe and brown eyed boy cant beat that!!! How darling!!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

They're beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on all those kids. Sorry the doeling didn't make it. Good job, Birdie!
Love the pictures. Wow he is getting big.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

That second Photo is just adorable! Makes me smile every time I look at it. : )


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Children and kids . . . can't have goats without em! 

Congrats!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Kids and kids.  Can't wait until mine's big enough to appreciate them! She already loves animals...makes her giggle.

I was just curious, what kind of things were you doing to try to get the little doeling to breathe?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mouth to mouth, chest compressions, using a small tube down the nose into the lung and trying to get the fluids out, doparm under the tongue and even gave it epi....nada.

And just like most times, you can feel the kid and tell it has been dead likely since labor started, with my hand in you can feel the kids move against your hand, this kid did not, I was just hoping it was a little one that needed some prompting. Vicki


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved the pic of your grandson holding the baby!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Aw, that's my favorite color pattern! I have a weakness for black


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Awe, poor thing. I remember one long night at the clinic in Jackson Hole with a dog whose labor was failing to progress...issues with uterine inertia, and the owner was very hesitant to do a c-section. She had welped some pups at home, but there were two left. We gave her oxytocin and she finally had one, which was stillborn. We (Dr. and I) grabbed that thing and went to work, doc was doing chest compressions, but was hesitant to put her mouth on the slimey yucky thing, so I just went ahead and did mouth to nose...nothing worked. Of course, the last puppy never came, so we had to go in and fish out the last one...and being a newer, recently graduated vet, this was her first c-section, and we called in a second vet when there was a bit of complication, but the bitch and the rest of the puppies did well, and thank goodness the owner let us spay his dog because where that last puppy was, had a bit of a hemorrhage, which was solved with the spay.

Gosh, sorry to go so off topic, but glad the rest are healthy! Good luck with them!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I love those pictures! Based on what your grandson said (and of course he is right) and on this picture, I know you have a true animal man on hand: he'll be a great farmer!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very good pics Congratulations!! Birdy is just an awsome gal!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sondra! The kids are on the lambar as of this morning....makes life so much eaiser! Of course the little girl knew exactly what to do


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ahhh, there's my winter baby fix . Thanks for posting the pics Vicki. I love the pic of you're grandson, such a cute little guy. Of course the goats are adorable too.

I did have to laugh about your hubby trying to be helpful with the sawdust. At least he tried, LOL!


----------

